# Color Management Questions



## spg (Nov 8, 2012)

First up I am using a Lenovo W520 laptop with the FHD wide gamut screen. For some time I have been using a color profile created for the W520 using dispcalGIU (but not by me) which I liked. However I have noticed some odd behaviour lately regarding colours in Lightroom and other software, and this has just occurred (Lightroom has been installed for a month, profile been used for several months, plenty of photo editing in the meantime and I'v never noticed this before now).

I changed the monitor profile to a lenovo standard wide viewing profile, which didn't seem to fix the issue and have just managed to clear and default the profile which seems to have solved my issue - but I am wondering if anyone knows if MS Office Picture Manager is colour managed at all as it is now the odd one out.

My issue was a colour cast which seemed to have suddenly appeared, particularly noticeable in this photo of a yellow car with a blue door behind. Suddenly Lightroom was showing a green tint to the yellow and a magenta tint to the blue, some googling led me to think that it was the profile but changing it didn't make a difference initially.

The first image is with my original profile (the dispcalGUI one) with windows live photo gallery, Lightroom and MS office picture manager respectively.




The next image shows it with the wide flex viewing profile...



the next image shows the effect with the profile defaulted (repaired??). Now Lightroom shows it as yellow so I am assuming that this has sorted it, photo gallery also shows the same as Lightroom and picture manager is he one now colour casting it. Internet Explorer 9, Chrome also show the colours correctly as yellow/blue so i am pretty happy that at least it should look right on the web and in other software as Lightroom now.


I don't have a calibration unit and won't be able to afford one for some time but does this look like it is now sorted? Its a bit odd in that I have opened this photo with office picture manager before and never seen this colour cast before.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2012)

Weird!  Yes, I'd make the same assumption.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2012)

Though on my system (also Win7) Office Picture Manager *does* seem to be colour managed.

I'm using Office 2007, your version is Office 2010 and I can't believe it wouldn't be colour-managed if the 2007 version is.

Try downloading this file, which is handy for testing out your viewing apps for colour management properties.


----------



## spg (Nov 8, 2012)

*Solved - sort of...*

Thanks TNG, the test image looked fine on Chrome, and I downloaded and imported it to Lightroom where it also looked fine. Office Picture Manager mangled it.



I read somewhere that a colour issue with MS Office Picture Manager had been resolved with a repair, so I tried that and lo-and-behold it now matches across the board.



Only thing I can think of is that I recently uninstalled trial versions of Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop Elements 11, and that may have inadvertently affected something.

I freaked out when I saw the softproofing in Lightroom but then realised that the Monitor Gamut warning was on. I turned destination on and got all red over the image, suggesting that the output is outside both the monitor and sRGB colourspaces. Is this something that could be a concern or point to a profile issue?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad you've got it sorted!

Not sure about the soft-proofing issue, I wouldn't have expected most of the image to be showing OOG with an sRGB target profile. Doing the same on my monitor shows hardly any OOG warning. That might indicate that the monitor profile that you are using has a problem.....it would be a good idea to move to hardware calibration as soon as you can.


----------

